# Frank Dux interview...



## Cruentus (May 21, 2004)

Thought this might interest some of you here.

http://www.kellyworden.com/home/pastshows.html

Scroll down to May 1st show. There is about a 45 min. interview with him on the radio show.


----------



## Dale Seago (May 21, 2004)

I've watched his movement on video. That left me with no interest whatsoever in anything he might have to say.


----------



## Cruentus (May 21, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> I've watched his movement on video. That left me with no interest whatsoever in anything he might have to say.



 :rofl: Anywhere online so I could see too!?


----------



## Jay Bell (May 21, 2004)

I couldn't get through the interview.  I made it all the way to the first commercial break...and my co-worker was tired of hearing me bark, "LIAR" every fifth second..

Dale, I'd also love to see some footage if you know a location.


----------



## Dale Seago (May 21, 2004)

Alas, nothing you can see online.

However, back in March I taught a seminar down at USC for the Booj campus organization, which is headed by a student of mine who moved down there for school. As it happens, there also is a "Dux Ryu Ninjitsu" campus organization, which is the last vestige of any formal Dux-sanctioned training in existence anywhere (though Dux himself doesn't teach, or even live in California any longer). So I invited them to attend as well.  

Anyhow, it turned out that my guy down there had a French-made video of Dux teaching his self-defense system. In the unlikely event anyone wants to check it out, it's only 23 euros and easily worth a hundredth of the price; you can get it here.


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jun 6, 2004)

I'd like to see someone check out the Bercy '93 video.  It's probably got Dux's famous world-record bullet-proof glass break on it as well as his breaking two suspended champagne bottles with a single kick.  I'll bet Dale would change his tune about Dux in a New York minute if he were to view those spectacles!


----------



## Dale Seago (Jun 6, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> I'd like to see someone check out the Bercy '93 video.  It's probably got Dux's famous world-record bullet-proof glass break on it as well as his breaking two suspended champagne bottles with a single kick.  I'll bet Dale would change his tune about Dux in a New York minute if he were to view those spectacles!



Stage trickery, as has already been explained to death by others on the Bad Budo thread on Dux at E-budo.

Had this been totally "real", it still would not impress me as a martial artist: It would only indicate at best that Dux had strength and speed back then, not martial skill. Athletics and martial art are different things.


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jun 6, 2004)

Glass not hit back!


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jun 7, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> Stage trickery, as has already been explained to death by others on the Bad Budo thread on Dux at E-budo.



Speaking of E-Budo, do you know why the site is down?


----------



## TimoS (Jun 7, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> Speaking of E-Budo, do you know why the site is down?



I've been wondering about that also


----------



## Dale Seago (Jun 7, 2004)

I saw something about the E-budo situation on another board -- can't remember which one, but the post was by a Genbukan friend of John Lindsey. Whatever the problem is, it's something John has to fix himself. He's aware of the situation, but he may or may not be able to do anything about it while he's in Iraq.


----------



## MJS (Jun 7, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> I'd like to see someone check out the Bercy '93 video.  It's probably got Dux's famous world-record bullet-proof glass break on it as well as his breaking two suspended champagne bottles with a single kick.  I'll bet Dale would change his tune about Dux in a New York minute if he were to view those spectacles!



And yet someone else trapped on Fantasy Island!!! :boing2: 

Mike


----------



## TKDman (Jun 7, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> Glass not hit back!



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0410176/

Look very closely underneath the casting section.


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jun 8, 2004)

TKDman said:
			
		

> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0410176/
> 
> Look very closely underneath the casting section.



I can see Bolo Yeung as Chong Li in yet another film in the series.  A black man with a shaved head, Holland Richardson, shows up at the Kumite to represent Hanshi Dux.  The skeptical registrars at the event state that if Richardson really is the student of Dux, he will be able to break bullet-proof glass.  Attendants trundle out an apparatus that holds a pane of bullet-proof glass in a steel frame, and Richardson punches through the glass.  Chong Li, with baleful countenance, approaches Richardson and sibilantly intones, "Glass not hit back!"


----------



## Posiview (Jun 9, 2004)

DuckofDeath said:
			
		

> Speaking of E-Budo, do you know why the site is down?



See: http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5689&highlight=e-budo


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jun 9, 2004)

Posiview said:
			
		

> See: http://www.budoseek.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=5689&highlight=e-budo



Thanks!  Appreciate the info.


----------



## DuckofDeath (Jun 9, 2004)

Dale Seago said:
			
		

> As it happens, there also is a "Dux Ryu Ninjitsu" campus organization, which is the last vestige of any formal Dux-sanctioned training in existence anywhere (though Dux himself doesn't teach, or even live in California any longer).



So Michael Cairns' dojo in Washington state is no longer affiliated with Dux?

Also, are you sure that Dux no longer permanently resides in California?  I've heard that he occasionally ducks out in Israel when he gets into a jam.


----------

